# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Photographer captures rare ice halo phenomena in New Mexico

## Sagan

Photographer captures rare ice halo phenomena in New Mexico 

The phenomenon comes from ice crystals in the atmosphere. 


By Thor Benson  |   Jan. 10, 2015 at 5:51 PM  

 

US National Weather Service Amarillo Texas 
Government Organization Â· 30,612 Likes Â· Yesterday at 9:04am Â· Edited Â·  
.. 
Photo taken and provided by Joshua Thomas. Taken in Red River, NM the morning of January 9, 2015. 

RED RIVER, N.M., Jan. 10 (UPI) -- A photographer from Texas, Joshua  Thomas, recently captured a photo in New Mexico of a rare ice crystal  halo phenomenon.  
In order to point out the interesting details in the photo, the US  National Weather Service of La Crosse, Wisconsin made the photo into a  diagram that shows the different aspects of the halo.  

The phenomenon occurs when minuscule ice crystals in the atmosphere  reflect and refract light in a certain way. The halos can be created by  light from the sun or the moon, and seeing one often means there will be  some kind of precipitation within the following 24 hours.  

 

http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2015...?spt=sec&or=sn

----------


## Chantellabella

> Photographer captures rare ice halo phenomena in New Mexico 
> 
> The phenomenon comes from ice crystals in the atmosphere. 
> 
> 
> By Thor Benson  |   Jan. 10, 2015 at 5:51 PM  
> 
>  
> 
> ...



Wow! Gorgeous! This kind of beauty is going on around us all the time. I know I tend to forget to just "look." Thanks for sharing this.

----------


## Sagan

You're welcome. Can't come across something like this and not share it  ::):

----------


## merc

I can see where  you could mistake this for some kind of space ship. I've seen some sundogs but nothing on this scale.

----------


## SmileyFace

Ice crystals in the sky  ::o:  sounds very "Frozen" like lol

Awesome stuff!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Quite a beautiful image.

----------


## Misssy

WOW!!! That is so beautiful. Never knew such a thing even existed. I've seen the night time cloud halos but never an ICE Halo. Guess it is a rare occurrence. Thanks for sharing!!!

Could you imagine what a new age cult leader might interpret this weather as?  Looks like something from a hippy painting.

----------

